# sis pharma thread



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

so i just received some sis pharma tren ace and test p,

just done first pin on my right quad, 1ml test p 1ml tren a. went in 
nice and smooth, no tren cough thankfully.

the presentation of the gear looks very nice in my opinion, but its 
whats inside the vile that counts.

will keep you guys posted, i also would like people to write how there finding sis gear too.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> so i just received some sis pharma tren ace and test p,
> 
> just done first pin on my right quad, 1ml test p 1ml tren a. went in
> nice and smooth, no tren cough thankfully.
> ...


 Just Infiniti in new packaging so its gtg.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I just started mine so il chime in expecting good things that's for sure


 Maybe its just me but I don't get why people are looking for feedback on sis when its just infiniti in new packaging ?

Infiniti is gtg sis is infiniti so its gtg ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Maybe its just me but I don't get why people are looking for feedback on sis when its just infiniti in new packaging ?
> 
> Infiniti is gtg sis is infiniti so its gtg ?


 I dont know why people want feedback on anything since 99% of the time they've already bought it and a lot of the time already jabbed it! Just jab it and see what happens.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

sen said:


> I dont know why people want feedback on anything since 99% of the time they've already bought it and a lot of the time already jabbed it! Just jab it and see what happens.


 Well as long as its not ISIS lab. because you'll be a walking time bomb


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive hopefully got some SIS sust coming this week. Never used Infiniti. The pharma Aspen ive got has started to give me some PIP. Could be the oil or just build up of scar tissue, or both, but im looking for a thinner oil as the Aspen is as thick as Norma. Will carry on using the pharma sust but will include SIS during the week as well. Be interesting to see how the SIS jabs.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Will be using the primo soon, really tempting to use a low dose of the tren e as well like 200mg PW to add a little extra to this cut.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Because there was plenty of fake Infiniti going about


 The fake infiniti was the white tops I think though and the new blue tops with the security sticker hologram and leafelet inside were good.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Will be using the primo soon, really tempting to use a low dose of the tren e as well like 200mg PW to add a little extra to this cut.


 I used 300mg sphinx tren e and it was more than enough for me mate you will defo notice 200mg.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I used 300mg sphinx tren e and it was more than enough for me mate you will defo notice 200mg.


 Yeah def mate, I don't want to use any orals right now, just looking for a bit more hardness and density as I lower BF, would front load 400mg as I'm coming off October time.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> I dont know why people want feedback on anything since 99% of the time they've already bought it and a lot of the time already jabbed it! Just jab it and see what happens.


 People like to window shop I think.

TBH I always constantly look for lab feedback because for instance I bought a load of Noble stuff after it went bunk because I wasn't keeping up with feedback so it's always good to keep an ear out.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah def mate, I don't want to use any orals right now, just looking for a bit more hardness and density as I lower BF, would front load 400mg as I'm coming off October time.


 I will be hopping back on in October lol im literally down to the bare bones with test right now so I will have to order some next week and start stocking up.

Will have to see if my source has any sis I might go for that and some sphinx as I love sphinx lol.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I think this is gonna be the lab I use in my next blast, let's hear your feedback people.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GeordieOak70 said:


> I will be hopping back on in October lol im literally down to the bare bones with test right now so I will have to order some next week and start stocking up.
> 
> Will have to see if my source has any sis I might go for that and some sphinx as I love sphinx lol.


 i need to hop off lol

I like the look of the tren, Someone posted a pic the other day, just a bit to finish off iv decided


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

2nd pin on tren and test p 100mg each, had very s**t sleep did not feel tired and had night sweats for a brief period of time.

pip, is minimal, oil nice and smooth in barrel.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> i need to hop off lol
> 
> I like the look of the tren, Someone posted a pic the other day, just a bit to finish off iv decided


 I had to hop off id been on too long nothing I took was doing much apart from making me feel like sh!t, when I get back on I will be refreshed and raring to go looking to add as much size and strength as possible.

Looking towards 17 stone sub 20% bf with good strength increase that's my goal.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

GeordieOak70 said:


> The fake infiniti was the white tops I think though and the new blue tops with the security sticker hologram and leafelet inside were good.


 Legit Infiniti used white tops for years though tbf. if indeed it wasn't just all bs it was a mine field at one point! although I never got stung with it personally


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Legit Infiniti used white tops for years though tbf. if indeed it wasn't just all bs it was a mine field at one point! although I never got stung with it personally


 Yeah that's true ive still got about 4 - 5 ml of the old white top test e 250 ive been using up all my left over bits on this cruise im going to go a few weeks with nothing aswell to get myself nicely primed for my next blast.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

1 week on sis pharm tren a and test p, started getting acne on my chest (not alot, two or 3 spots) same for shoulders..defiantly alot more snappy mood very irritated easily lol

normal sides for me. il hopefully be trying pharmacom dbol tomorrow, and there mix 2 (test p, tren a, mast p) was meant to start dbol earlier but delays so fingers crossed.


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

What part of the U.K. Are you all in? I can't seem to get any here in Yorkshire, just come across all the sh*tty fakes! ?? Btw Not sourcing just curious...


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Switching from D4NET Tren Hex to SIS Tren Ace on Friday. Staying at 700mg/week so I'll see if I notice any difference.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> Switching from D4NET Tren Hex to SIS Tren Ace on Friday. Staying at 700mg/week so I'll see if I notice any difference.


 700mg of tren hex?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> 700mg of tren hex?


 Yes. (100mg/day)


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> Yes. (100mg/day)


 That will be interesting , I have done tren hex half that dose and had real kick off it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I think this is gonna be the lab I use in my next blast, let's hear your feedback people.


 Always found the tren to be the best tren i've ever used and this was before all the hype to lol.

Never used any other of their oils so i can't chime in on the rest, also just started their anavar and i'm telling you i'm getting mad strength gains, the mental sides are quite strong to... been getting quite aggressive from them @ 100mg ed. Must be legit anavar for all this to be happening and i know It's definitely not winstrol and not dbol or anything like that either, not taking any anti-e's and gained only a lb or two so it's not faked with any other aromatising orals.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Always found the tren to be the best tren i've ever used and this was before all the hype to lol.
> 
> Never used any other of their oils so i can't chime in on the rest, also just started their anavar and i'm telling you i'm getting mad strength gains, the mental sides are quite strong to... been getting quite aggressive from them @ 100mg ed. Must be legit anavar for all this to be happening and i know It's definitely not winstrol and not dbol or anything like that either, not taking any anti-e's and gained only a lb or two so it's not faked with any other aromatising orals.


 Everything I've heard about them so far has been good. I've got 3-4 weeks or cruising left and then it's time to ascend. I'm thinking of 600mg Test E, 400mg Tren E and 50mg Anadrol, should be a goodun.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I've just grabbed two vials of the tren for a mate and I've gotta say the packaging is the best I've seen, blows everything out the water even alpha bbbuutt it's what's inside that counts, haven't seen a bad review yet tho


----------



## Mooley (Jul 6, 2016)

First pin tren a 100 mg/test p 100mg yesterday with SIS labs (will keep 100 mg fina /100 mg prop ed). used ARL russia before 75mg tren a ed/250 mg test e e3d

Something feels already different, but not really sure. I will keep you up to date.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> That will be interesting , I have done tren hex half that dose and had real kick off it.


 Honestly maybe I could use half the dose and still get good results, I should probably try.. The thing is at 700mg/week I get sweaty Af in the gym and that's pretty much the only negative side effect I'll get so I feel I may as well run it high.. I seem to tolerate it easily. No aggression (out of gym), no trensomnia, no insane sex drive, I do get night sweats sometimes but I can deal with that.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Started primo yesterday, tren e coming into second week only 1ml PW but front loading and for 0.5 ml tomorrow so should be up to scratch then, having a bit of heart burn here and there since starting already.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Weight didn't drop last week either when its been pretty steady 1kg PW, I had a feeling may happen, bit of mind games but I half expected as I also added some GH hyge in 3 days PW.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

ANy of ye tried their blend Promastren 150 ?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Started primo yesterday, tren e coming into second week only 1ml PW but front loading and for 0.5 ml tomorrow so should be up to scratch then, having a bit of heart burn here and there since starting already.


 So you running 100mg per week mate? What else with?

Interested how you get on with this. I run low 200-300 for "blasts" but if I could go even lower and still get some benefits, even better.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Devil said:


> So you running 100mg per week mate? What else with?
> 
> Interested how you get on with this. I run low 200-300 for "blasts" but if I could go even lower and still get some benefits, even better.


 Im running 200mg tren e PW mate, i frontloaded 400mg in the first week, and will have had 300mg this week, im on to 200mg PW there after, also using 500mg test e and 800mg primobolan, coming off in october , its just an end to this cut im doing to cruise and a little experiment.

If it goes well i will use 200mg PW small doses in future to try to avoid the sides, i just cant be bothered with them anymore but i do miss what it adds to my physique, most of my cycles have been just GH, test and primo or test and mast the last two years, i done a month of hex early last year that was enough, didnt go very well so came off.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Im running 200mg tren e PW mate, i frontloaded 400mg in the first week, and will have had 300mg this week, im on to 200mg PW there after, also using 500mg test e and 800mg primobolan, coming off in october , its just an end to this cut im doing to cruise and a little experiment.
> 
> If it goes well i will use 200mg PW small doses in future to try to avoid the sides, i just cant be bothered with them anymore but i do miss what it adds to my physique, most of my cycles have been just GH, test and primo or test and mast the last two years, i done a month of hex early last year that was enough, didnt go very well so came off.


 Sounds nice mate should finish out the cut very nicely. Nothing like the tren look really.

I found when dropping test right down (175-250mg), I literally had 0 sides up to 400mg tren.

300mg was the sweet spot though as I felt I got the benefits whilst also having more oil left to run it longer.

If you get the sides again, maybe try lower test?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Devil said:


> Sounds nice mate should finish out the cut very nicely. Nothing like the tren look really.
> 
> I found when dropping test right down (175-250mg), I literally had 0 sides up to 400mg tren.
> 
> ...


 I have run the low test high tren a few times, i feel generally better on a higher dose of test if im honest, i have had a run on lower tren once before and im sure it was ok looking back, im sure i can get what im looking for on a smaller than normal amount this time, hopefully anyway..


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> Honestly maybe I could use half the dose and still get good results, I should probably try.. The thing is at 700mg/week I get sweaty Af in the gym and that's pretty much the only negative side effect I'll get so I feel I may as well run it high.. I seem to tolerate it easily. No aggression (out of gym), no trensomnia, no insane sex drive, I do get night sweats sometimes but I can deal with that.


 Ended up dropping to 75mg/day with the SIS Tren A and 3 days in it seems about as strong but too early to tell really. I'm really ****in hot but could just be the weather and the heating at work is random AF so... Definintely G2G though without doubt.


----------



## Grunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Anybody tried the t400 or test e 300 yet? Get any pip?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Will be using the primo soon, really tempting to use a low dose of the tren e as well like 200mg PW to add a little extra to this cut.


 If you don't mind me asking mate, have you ever used tren e that low and you think it would make a biff difference to a 400-500mg test e? I was told that's too low unless it's ace. Cheers


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Ended up dropping to 75mg/day with the SIS Tren A and 3 days in it seems about as strong but too early to tell really. I'm really ****in hot but could just be the weather and the heating at work is random AF so... Definintely G2G though without doubt.


 Any updates mate?


----------



## Georgeash (Aug 18, 2014)

I've used infinity before which turned out to be fake. Just got sis test 400 blend, sis deca and real infinity anadrol. Looking forward to see what the real stuff does. start Monday, I've had to source it elsewhere as only stuff can source local is new pro chem or fake infinity


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> If you don't mind me asking mate, have you ever used tren e that low and you think it would make a biff difference to a 400-500mg test e? I was told that's too low unless it's ace. Cheers


 Tren e at 200mg will definitely be noticeable, it depends what its being used for. Tren is extremely anti catabolic but imho not a very good anabolic / muscle builder.

So if youre running test at 500mg is and wanna add in 200mg of tren then i would say do it./ In a cut or bulk it would help noticebly for the reasons above.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Just ordered sust and primo I'll keep an input in to...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

JUICE1 said:


> Yes. (100mg/day)


 Why? It's half life is longer than tren E. Or do you still think it's faster than ace?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Leoniidas said:


> If you don't mind me asking mate, have you ever used tren e that low and you think it would make a biff difference to a 400-500mg test e? I was told that's too low unless it's ace. Cheers


 I have used ace 200mg PW and tren hex at 225mg PW, it has made a difference to how i look, its nice to do a little bit of tren again, had a refeed yesterday was really sweating it out last night.

Tren is powerful enough not to need loads.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Jboy67 said:


> so i just received some sis pharma tren ace and test p,
> 
> just done first pin on my right quad, 1ml test p 1ml tren a. went in
> nice and smooth, no tren cough thankfully.
> ...


 I have a few mates running it and they say it's good to go.

My source stocks it and I have used him for literally years, and I trust him. That is enough for me. Will be using their test 400 and npp in my off season.

Small tip for you, boil the kettle and fill a glass up. Then put your syringe and green needle that you used to draw it up with into the water. Leave it in there for a minute or so. Switch to an orange and bang it in the quad. Super smooth, no pip and like a 1 percent chance of cough as the needle is so small and short.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I have a few mates running it and they say it's good to go.
> 
> My source stocks it and I have used him for literally years, and I trust him. That is enough for me. Will be using their test 400 and npp in my off season.
> 
> Small tip for you, boil the kettle and fill a glass up. Then put your syringe and green needle that you used to draw it up with into the water. Leave it in there for a minute or so. Switch to an orange and bang it in the quad. Super smooth, no pip and like a 1 percent chance of cough as the needle is so small and short.


 I can vouch for the tren ace, bloody lovely stuff... Felt it within a week and muscles hardened and became more defined by the day.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

RedStar said:


> I can vouch for the tren ace, bloody lovely stuff... Felt it within a week and muscles hardened and became more defined by the day.


 Is that sis labs tren ace you used?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweating every night on the tren e now especially if the carbs are up pre bed, gonna try to lower them back a bit, can feel some emotional sides kicking in and can see some physical differences already, nice to be back on it! just mentally taxing though.

All on 1ml PW lol (front loaded)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Sweating every night on the tren e now especially if the carbs are up pre bed, gonna try to lower them back a bit, can feel some emotional sides kicking in and can see some physical differences already, nice to be back on it! just mentally taxing though.
> 
> All on 1ml PW lol (front loaded)


 That is some pretty savage sides from 1ml. Must be potent s**t!

Now I want to use that in my off season not NPP!!,


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> That is some pretty savage sides from 1ml. Must be potent s**t!
> 
> Now I want to use that in my off season not NPP!!,


 It seems strong, front loaded 2ml week 1 , 1.5 week 2 and moved from sat inj back to Thursday week 3 at 1ml , a little over I guess than 1ml PW but hey I'm on lol :thumbup1:

Week 4 now 1ml from here on.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Been running SIS Tren E for about 11-12 weeks- no strength increase, no sides, no aggression slightly elevated pulse rate, but after that I'm not too sure.

started on 400mg a week, upped to 800mg. Usually I can't go over 400mg as sweats ruin my sleep.

Tried bumping Test from 250mg (was trying low Test, higher Tren) to 500mg and also running 500mg EQ a week and 20mg Anavar- trying to heal tendon injury.


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Been running SIS Tren E for about 11-12 weeks- no strength increase, no sides, no aggression slightly elevated pulse rate, but after that I'm not too sure.
> 
> started on 400mg a week, upped to 800mg. Usually I can't go over 400mg as sweats ruin my sleep.
> 
> Tried bumping Test from 250mg (was trying low Test, higher Tren) to 500mg and also running 500mg EQ a week and 20mg Anavar- trying to heal tendon injury.


 yeah but the packaging is super duper good therefore must be legit

#packaginggainz


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Sis tren e is top notch fact... Just 200mg PW giving me all the sides I expect from tren, have to change vest every night sometimes twice, aggression is right up! No time for bullshit at all :lol:

Pushed to 300 mg this week for that bit extra man power :thumb


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

Wtf... All these contradictory post of SIS

Some one is not telling the truth. If you are one of them Stop for f.ck sake!!!

It doesn't contribute to any positive for this community. It's only us ordinary user that will be affected! So please stop now!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

procore said:


> Wtf... All these contradictory post of SIS
> 
> Some one is not telling the truth. If you are one of them Stop for f.ck sake!!!


 I have neatly 6000 posts, been around a while I guess, people should know whether I tell the truth by now and make there own minds up.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Using their TMT blend and it's as good as the infiniti TMT even though is dosed less.

love the stuff


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Sis tren e is top notch fact... Just 200mg PW giving me all the sides I expect from tren, have to change vest every night sometimes twice, aggression is right up! No time for bullshit at all :lol:
> 
> Pushed to 300 mg this week for that bit extra man power :thumb


 This, I'm running it at the moment and it's banging.

How convenient is it that 'alwaysmassive78' who claims to have bunk SIS Tren E is a brand new account with barely any posts but old users with a lot of posts like me and @Dead lee are finding it to be great? It's just people who are associated with other labs trying to slate SIS IMO.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm running 1g test e and 500mg tren e all SIS. Done my third tren jab yesterday so 14 days into the tren and 20 days into the test. Nips are very sensitive and I'm up 1.8kg in 12 days (started my bulk at this time so expect to gain weight on a 1000 cal surplus . Not feeling a lot of tren sides at the moment however would be hard to tell as ive had bloody flu for 3 days. Normally it takes 3 weeks for me to feel tren so I'm still hopeful, I have broken sleep but unsure if its tren or the cold. I'm taking 1.25mg letro eod to keep my e in check, had to up it from 0.625mg.

Something is defo legit, just cant sus it all out yet......


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> This, I'm running it at the moment and it's banging.
> 
> How convenient is it that 'alwaysmassive78' who claims to have bunk SIS Tren E is a brand new account with barely any posts but old users with a lot of posts like me and Dead lee are finding it to be great? It's just people who are associated with other labs trying to slate SIS IMO.





jimbo83 said:


> I'm running 1g test e and 500mg tren e all SIS. Done my third tren jab yesterday so 14 days into the tren and 20 days into the test. Nips are very sensitive and I'm up 1.8kg in 12 days (started my bulk at this time so expect to gain weight on a 1000 cal surplus . Not feeling a lot of tren sides at the moment however would be hard to tell as ive had bloody flu for 3 days. Normally it takes 3 weeks for me to feel tren so I'm still hopeful, I have broken sleep but unsure if its tren or the cold. I'm taking 1.25mg letro eod to keep my e in check, had to up it from 0.625mg.
> 
> Something is defo legit, just cant sus it all out yet......


 That's good I had a bottle of the test e 300 yesterday start Monday .. Trust me the tren e is good.. If it wasn't I wouldn't have got a test e that's for sure.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

tomorrow iam doing my 4th jap of sis tren e 500mg pw and its already doing its thing ,its in par with pharmacom tren e if not better ,veins poping shoulders poping recovery increased ,and the usual sides that tren gives me asid reflux, night sweats, bad sleep ,although the worst for me is the asid reflux,forgot to say strentgh is on the up aswell


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> This, I'm running it at the moment and it's banging.
> 
> How convenient is it that 'alwaysmassive78' who claims to have bunk SIS Tren E is a brand new account with barely any posts but old users with a lot of posts like me and @Dead lee are finding it to be great? It's just people who are associated with other labs trying to slate SIS IMO.


 And I've been a massive supporter of Infiniti on Eroids where I've been there for 5 years saying nothing but positive things. Does my lack of posts here mean I'm lying? Just giving my experience- I am so sorry it doesn't match yours.

On a side note does does anyone know if Tren could be affected by Mirtazapine (anti-depressant). Despite the above accusations I'm giving my honest experience- I run mostly Infiniti/SIS gear as they're a top lab. Only the Tren E I'm not having much luck with.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Jboy67 said:


> alwaysmassive78 said:
> 
> 
> > And I've been a massive supporter of Infiniti on Eroids where I've been there for 5 years saying nothing but positive things. Does my lack of posts here mean I'm lying? Just giving my experience- I am so sorry it doesn't match yours.
> ...


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Is sis gtg and also a couple of comments about tren causing acid reflux...... Didn't know about this, tell me more?


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

stewedw said:


> Is sis gtg and also a couple of comments about tren causing acid reflux...... Didn't know about this, tell me more?


 I got a small amount of reflux a day or two after jabbing, nothing major at all, just took a couple of Rennies and all good.

what sis ive used is g2g


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

united said:


> I got a small amount of reflux a day or two after jabbing, nothing major at all, just took a couple of Rennies and all good.
> 
> what sis ive used is g2g


 Cheers. I'm running another brand and mix and hardly slept last night. Felt like wind or indigestion. My missus gave me acid reflux pills and rennie and it was away within an hour. I'd no idea aas woild cause this.... Or any stomach related issues. Cheers


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

stewedw said:


> Cheers. I'm running another brand and mix and hardly slept last night. Felt like wind or indigestion. My missus gave me acid reflux pills and rennie and it was away within an hour. I'd no idea aas woild cause this.... Or any stomach related issues. Cheers


 I only get it from time to time with tren, nothing else AAS related.

i like a lot of fresh juice which also gives me acid reflux so maybe your diet could be causing it too


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> How long have you been running it for and or how long since you ran it before? My body stops responding to the same drugs if used for extended periods of time. That's why it's always good to switch things up.


 About 11-12 weeks- I'm wondering if my anti-depressants are affecting it- had insomnia since age 15 until on these tabs and now can't get enough sleep. Feel exhausted and drained a lot of the time (apparently I'll get used to it). Had my dosages of anti-d's upped recently as well... maybe it's related- not something I can ask my GP though! There's a few google posts saying Mirtazapine reduces Tren sides- maybe it nullifies some of the anabolic effects? Or maybe just where I feel groggy? Obviously can't stop anti-d's so Tren would have to go to one side for now....


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

@alwaysmassive78 when I tried low test High tren I was breathless, lifeless and low libido. Different lab to you, run may into June pre hols. Had to neck two prov a day and go test only for three weeks to feel normal again mate. Maybe drop the tren for a week or so and start again. I got some sides, the negative ones, but none of the superman effect in the gym

Good luck


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

stewedw said:


> @alwaysmassive78 when I tried low test High tren I was breathless, lifeless and low libido. Different lab to you, run may into June pre hols. Had to neck two prov a day and go test only for three weeks to feel normal again mate. Maybe drop the tren for a week or so and start again. I got some sides, the negative ones, but none of the superman effect in the gym
> 
> Good luck


 Thanks for the advice- I don't think it's the Tren being bunk or I wouldn't stick mainly to this lab.... I'll give it a break and see how it goes- could be as simple as prognosterone levels being too high as not using anything for prolactin. I usually run vit b6 for that but haven't this time...

Many thanks for your help mate.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

sadman said:


> tomorrow iam doing my 4th jap of sis tren e 500mg pw and its already doing its thing ,its in par with pharmacom tren e if not better ,veins poping shoulders poping recovery increased ,and the usual sides that tren gives me asid reflux, night sweats, bad sleep ,although the worst for me is the asid reflux,forgot to say strentgh is on the up aswell


 What test dose are you running with this?


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> What test dose are you running with this?


 250 test forgot it


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

sadman said:


> 250 test forgot it


 I'm wondering whether im wasting the gram of test with mine


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> This, I'm running it at the moment and it's banging.
> 
> How convenient is it that 'alwaysmassive78' who claims to have bunk SIS Tren E is a brand new account with barely any posts but old users with a lot of posts like me and @Dead lee are finding it to be great? It's just people who are associated with other labs trying to slate SIS IMO.


 Having seen other posts I get why you thought I was saying it was bunk- apologies. It's one of my 2 favourite labs and I've used one-rip, Test and Deca with great success- I didn't realise I was basically posting a review, it was more a "I don't know why the f**k it's not working" comment. I've had 15 years experience and I'm not saying it's bunk, but for whatever reason wasn't (isn't) working for me. I admit having no caber or even bit b6 so maybe prolactin related? Or maybe doesn't mesh with my anti-d's....(recently started and upped dose to 45mg and finally cured my insomnia- Mirtazapine it's called). I don't generally fall out with people over anything so I'll apologise for not making my statement more specific. Got gym now but any advice (other gent said to drop it for now) would be awesome. I am getting acid reflux badly which I always get with Tren and in the early stages, weeks 4/5 I felt amazingly and looked better and then it just stopped. If that helps you think of anything constructive I'd be grateful.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> I'm wondering whether im wasting the gram of test with mine


 ive done it my self with 1g of test and 600mg tren well didnt like it at all sides wize iwas big as f**k and strong as hell but fell like s**t 24-7 plus got itchy nips ,so low test works better for me 200-300 test and gone up to 800 tren e with sides easily managed,you could try it and see what works for you


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Having seen other posts I get why you thought I was saying it was bunk- apologies. It's one of my 2 favourite labs and I've used one-rip, Test and Deca with great success- I didn't realise I was basically posting a review, it was more a "I don't know why the f**k it's not working" comment. I've had 15 years experience and I'm not saying it's bunk, but for whatever reason wasn't (isn't) working for me. I admit having no caber or even bit b6 so maybe prolactin related? Or maybe doesn't mesh with my anti-d's....(recently started and upped dose to 45mg and finally cured my insomnia- Mirtazapine it's called). I don't generally fall out with people over anything so I'll apologise for not making my statement more specific. Got gym now but any advice (other gent said to drop it for now) would be awesome. I am getting acid reflux badly which I always get with Tren and in the early stages, weeks 4/5 I felt amazingly and looked better and then it just stopped. If that helps you think of anything constructive I'd be grateful.


 Having high prolactin wouldn't nullify the effects of the Tren mate. I dunno how anti depressants could interact with it but that could have something to do with it. TBH based on your replies I do believe what you're saying I just typed that reply after seeing somebody else with barely any posts earlier slating SIS sand bigging up Pharmacom.


----------



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

@DLTBB how you finding sis primo


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Brad-Harris said:


> @DLTBB how you finding sis primo


 Fine mate. Mild, not getting any sides, no PIP and the oil is very thin/smooth.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Having high prolactin wouldn't nullify the effects of the Tren mate. I dunno how anti depressants could interact with it but that could have something to do with it. TBH based on your replies I do believe what you're saying I just typed that reply after seeing somebody else with barely any posts earlier slating SIS sand bigging up Pharmacom.


 I used to say Pharmacom was Infiniti plus expensive packaging- can't say that now! PC oils too thick for my liking but they're my 2 fav labs for oils- Pharmacom when discounted though...

Edit: did just smash it in the gym- had been going without stimulants as read up about adrenal gland fatigue and how to reset receptors by going without caffeine etc. Had 400mg caffeine and I was on form. I'll decide by Tuesday (next pinning day) if I'm dropping Tren! Thanks for the input here!


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

sadman said:


> ive done it my self with 1g of test and 600mg tren well didnt like it at all sides wize iwas big as f**k and strong as hell but fell like s**t 24-7 plus got itchy nips ,so low test works better for me 200-300 test and gone up to 800 tren e with sides easily managed,you could try it and see what works for you


 may switch it up see what happens thanks for the reply


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

jimbo83 said:


> may switch it up see what happens thanks for the reply


 no brobs mate


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Just for those who read my post yesterday about how the Tren E wasn't doing much for me past week 5 (running for 11/12 weeks)- been looking up Mitrazipine and steroids on google and the time I seem to have lost Tren benefits coincide with my anti-depressant dosage being increased from 30mg to 45mg. Benefit is that my insomnia is cured (had for 23 years), but feel groggy and generally tired during the day- I also embarked on stopping the use of Caffeine around the same time as thought following discussion with members on another forum that my adrenal glands may have been overtaxed and need a break. Mirtazapine does help with cortisol but a number of people gain weight (bloat not muscle). That makes sense as I usually drop weight on Tren while looking bigger but presently I'm 17 stone (around normal) but not ripped or defined as normal. Anavar has helped with stamina and yesterday I had caffeine which was a great help as literally falling asleep during the day. In terms of feeling groggy my GP assures me that will improve with time on this increased dose as my body gets used to it (insomnia may return though!).

So.... not the Tren at fault by the looks of it and the Mirtazapine lowers prolactin as well so that theory (mine) was unfounded. Should have done my research a bit sooner but thanks to the guys who gave me advice! Lack of aggression is probably as it's an ant-depressant plus I've been shattered and hence no real strength gains, and normal recomp effects stunted by it. It's clinical depression as in chemical, so have to take meds- it's not caused by lifestyle etc.- was only diagnosed about 15 months ago after loads of counsellors and CBT failed repeatedly. Runs in the family, my mum, her dad, his dad etc.


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Running sis test tren masteron defo gud gear


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Just for those who read my post yesterday about how the Tren E wasn't doing much for me past week 5 (running for 11/12 weeks)- been looking up Mitrazipine and steroids on google and the time I seem to have lost Tren benefits coincide with my anti-depressant dosage being increased from 30mg to 45mg. Benefit is that my insomnia is cured (had for 23 years), but feel groggy and generally tired during the day- I also embarked on stopping the use of Caffeine around the same time as thought following discussion with members on another forum that my adrenal glands may have been overtaxed and need a break. Mirtazapine does help with cortisol but a number of people gain weight (bloat not muscle). That makes sense as I usually drop weight on Tren while looking bigger but presently I'm 17 stone (around normal) but not ripped or defined as normal. Anavar has helped with stamina and yesterday I had caffeine which was a great help as literally falling asleep during the day. In terms of feeling groggy my GP assures me that will improve with time on this increased dose as my body gets used to it (insomnia may return though!).
> 
> So.... not the Tren at fault by the looks of it and the Mirtazapine lowers prolactin as well so that theory (mine) was unfounded. Should have done my research a bit sooner but thanks to the guys who gave me advice! Lack of aggression is probably as it's an ant-depressant plus I've been shattered and hence no real strength gains, and normal recomp effects stunted by it. It's clinical depression as in chemical, so have to take meds- it's not caused by lifestyle etc.- was only diagnosed about 15 months ago after loads of counsellors and CBT failed repeatedly. Runs in the family, my mum, her dad, his dad etc.


 To be honest I couldn't see how you were running that much of this tren and not feeling it, there must be another reason for that.

This is well dosed that's for sure mate, il be the first to admit I don't handle tren very well and I'm bloody struggling with it on pretty low dose.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

As far as sides go how do people lessen them or eradicate.

Eg libido? (still isn't fab at 4ml per week of tntmast400)

Insomnia?

The rest I can cope with lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

stewedw said:


> As far as sides go how do people lessen them or eradicate.
> 
> Eg libido? (still isn't fab at 4ml per week of tntmast400)
> 
> ...


 You'd need to get bloods to give yourself an idea of how to address the libido issue or else you'll be guessing. Insomnia can be helped with Melatonin, Nytol 1-a-nights or prescription sleep meds in extreme cases although I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> To be honest I couldn't see how you were running that much of this tren and not feeling it, there must be another reason for that.
> 
> This is well dosed that's for sure mate, il be the first to admit I don't handle tren very well and I'm bloody struggling with it on pretty low dose.


 That's what confused me- I started off as normal- hadn't considered that my 'crazy pills' would affect it, but when the dose went up I started sleeping solidly and feeling lethargic during the day (still do). My wife says visibly it's working, as in I look big (not cut with it) so it's added bulk but kind of blurred by bloat from my meds. I don't feel Alpha and aggressive etc as normal, but then I guess those effects aren't going to be apparent if I'm basically sedated! I'm tempted to carry this on as a decent bulk and cut with diet after. Blood pressure is ok and pulse bit elevated but nothing unusual. Probably lacking strength gains just due to feeling tired. GP said the groggy daytime thing should calm down after a while. I've put on the best part of a stone so that's good, just not got that 'Tren' feeling. But no anxiety on it either so that's cool!

Personally I favour SIS/Infiniti as the oils are so smooth, never hear bad feedback (apart from the odd bizarre comment like "I've got spots so it's clearly dirty etc") and they will actually email you back if you ask anything. I didn't mean to come across as negative towards the lab- just didn't make sense. I was crazy to run at 800mg last week so I'm glad it's cleared up in my mind now- back to 400mg tops!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> That's what confused me- I started off as normal- hadn't considered that my 'crazy pills' would affect it, but when the dose went up I started sleeping solidly and feeling lethargic during the day (still do). My wife says visibly it's working, as in I look big (not cut with it) so it's added bulk but kind of blurred by bloat from my meds. I don't feel Alpha and aggressive etc as normal, but then I guess those effects aren't going to be apparent if I'm basically sedated! I'm tempted to carry this on as a decent bulk and cut with diet after. Blood pressure is ok and pulse bit elevated but nothing unusual. Probably lacking strength gains just due to feeling tired. GP said the groggy daytime thing should calm down after a while. I've put on the best part of a stone so that's good, just not got that 'Tren' feeling. But no anxiety on it either so that's cool!
> 
> Personally I favour SIS/Infiniti as the oils are so smooth, never hear bad feedback (apart from the odd bizarre comment like "I've got spots so it's clearly dirty etc") and they will actually email you back if you ask anything. I didn't mean to come across as negative towards the lab- just didn't make sense. I was crazy to run at 800mg last week so I'm glad it's cleared up in my mind now- back to 400mg tops!


 How long did you do 800mg ?

If you never run 800mg for long there maybe some fun ahead yet lol


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> How long did you do 800mg ?
> 
> If you never run 800mg for long there maybe some fun ahead yet lol


 Only a week (ok 2! Lol). Take all my gear and supplements with careful consideration and didn't think about my prescribed meds... what a dumbass. Live and learn though!


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Did u start sis primo yet @Pscarb? Cant get baltic or spinhx primo just sis how u finding sis primo @DLTBB.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Gazza1983 said:


> Did u start sis primo yet @Pscarb? Cant get baltic or spinhx primo just sis how u finding sis primo @DLTBB.


 You didnt mentionned @Pscarb well. Now its ok. What about Sis Primo mate ?


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks.Just looking till no if its real cause guy did labmax live and said it was test?how u inbox people on this site site it wont let me? @supertesty


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Just for those who read my post yesterday about how the Tren E wasn't doing much for me past week 5 (running for 11/12 weeks)- been looking up Mitrazipine and steroids on google and the time I seem to have lost Tren benefits coincide with my anti-depressant dosage being increased from 30mg to 45mg. Benefit is that my insomnia is cured (had for 23 years), but feel groggy and generally tired during the day- I also embarked on stopping the use of Caffeine around the same time as thought following discussion with members on another forum that my adrenal glands may have been overtaxed and need a break. Mirtazapine does help with cortisol but a number of people gain weight (bloat not muscle). That makes sense as I usually drop weight on Tren while looking bigger but presently I'm 17 stone (around normal) but not ripped or defined as normal. Anavar has helped with stamina and yesterday I had caffeine which was a great help as literally falling asleep during the day. In terms of feeling groggy my GP assures me that will improve with time on this increased dose as my body gets used to it (insomnia may return though!).
> 
> So.... not the Tren at fault by the looks of it and the Mirtazapine lowers prolactin as well so that theory (mine) was unfounded. Should have done my research a bit sooner but thanks to the guys who gave me advice! Lack of aggression is probably as it's an ant-depressant plus I've been shattered and hence no real strength gains, and normal recomp effects stunted by it. It's clinical depression as in chemical, so have to take meds- it's not caused by lifestyle etc.- was only diagnosed about 15 months ago after loads of counsellors and CBT failed repeatedly. Runs in the family, my mum, her dad, his dad etc.


 mirtazipine isn't stopping your tren from working or causing you bloat. Either your tren is s**t or something else is at fault.


----------



## DeDe (Feb 14, 2010)

alwaysmassive78 said:


> Just for those who read my post yesterday about how the Tren E wasn't doing much for me past week 5 (running for 11/12 weeks)- been looking up Mitrazipine and steroids on google and the time I seem to have lost Tren benefits coincide with my anti-depressant dosage being increased from 30mg to 45mg. Benefit is that my insomnia is cured (had for 23 years), but feel groggy and generally tired during the day- I also embarked on stopping the use of Caffeine around the same time as thought following discussion with members on another forum that my adrenal glands may have been overtaxed and need a break. Mirtazapine does help with cortisol but a number of people gain weight (bloat not muscle). That makes sense as I usually drop weight on Tren while looking bigger but presently I'm 17 stone (around normal) but not ripped or defined as normal. Anavar has helped with stamina and yesterday I had caffeine which was a great help as literally falling asleep during the day. In terms of feeling groggy my GP assures me that will improve with time on this increased dose as my body gets used to it (insomnia may return though!).
> 
> So.... not the Tren at fault by the looks of it and the Mirtazapine lowers prolactin as well so that theory (mine) was unfounded. Should have done my research a bit sooner but thanks to the guys who gave me advice! Lack of aggression is probably as it's an ant-depressant plus I've been shattered and hence no real strength gains, and normal recomp effects stunted by it. It's clinical depression as in chemical, so have to take meds- it's not caused by lifestyle etc.- was only diagnosed about 15 months ago after loads of counsellors and CBT failed repeatedly. Runs in the family, my mum, her dad, his dad etc.


 Try some HCG, not much 500iu 2x week. It will definitely lift your mood up and maybe little bit of T3.

Try run different lab just to compare how it working for you or switch to low Tren ace... there are too many variables to find out what really going wrong, but I'm sure whatever is wrong now HCG will help, not a lot but it will help.

Edit:

By little bit of T3 I mean 25mcg no more no less.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have only been running the Androlic and Primo for 2 weeks so to early to tell, i will say why are people still talking about a Labmax test when a SIMEC report has been carried out on the SIS Primo?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Started the test e 300 this morning, think I'm going to reverse diet next few weeks for a break, been cutting slowly for ages and I'm feeling it...

Really feels like im primmed for a rebound, eased back last week and I'm responding to extra carbs and calories well, keep cardio in , make some use of this tren and try and lean out as I go.


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for reply @Pscarb its because dony kong works for sis and he sent in bottle till simec so they could of just sent in 1 gud bottle.but i know there was 3 different people sent in 3 bottles till simec. usually go by labmax cause dead lee always does them on primo and it works.the labmax done was live and it came out test?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gazza1983 said:


> Thanks for reply @Pscarb its because dony kong works for sis and he sent in bottle till simec so they could of just sent in 1 gud bottle.but i know there was 3 different people sent in 3 bottles till simec. usually go by labmax cause dead lee always does them on primo and it works.the labmax done was live and it came out test?


 LABMAX is a flawed test an impurity will skew the result, its ok if you dont have a lab test to back it up but when you do personally it becomes irrelevant, i think even @Dead lee will say the tests can be flawed....


----------



## Gazza1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

@Pscarb ok thanks for letting me know about labmax tests.will start sis primo 2night


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> LABMAX is a flawed test an impurity will skew the result, its ok if you dont have a lab test to back it up but when you do personally it becomes irrelevant, i think even @Dead lee will say the tests can be flawed....


 I have said it's not a perfect test many times, I was told sis use a coconut derivative it's possible it could effect the test, to say that nothing can effect the test is wrong because it can.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> I have said it's not a perfect test many times, I was told sis use a coconut derivative it's possible it could effect the test, to say that nothing can effect the test is wrong because it can.


 Thanks for that buddy i have no experience with LabMax


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

It's all bunk!!!!! Ahhhhhhh :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

jabbed 1.5ml of the test tren mast combination yesterday had slight pip last night and I have minor pip today kinda that dead leg feeling that I'm sure most have had, no lump though just tender , to be expected off 400mg gear though, I'm happy enough should be able to tell within the fortnight if it's g2g

definitely test in there though even though it's enanthate ester I woke up with wood , I would've been shutdown so any amount of test would have effect


----------

